# FS: 200 Gallon Plexiglass Aquarium Full Setup w/monsterfish included!!



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi BCA Members, Sadly this is my last and only fish tank currently setup with all my fish in it and it has to go as well. Here is the ad with pictures attached below.

200 Gallon Freshwater Aquarium w/everything included.

Right now I need the cash for other things in life and these fish and tank need to find a new home. I will offer you BCAQUARIA MEMBERS A DISCOUT OF 350$ OFF MY ASKING PRICE (950$) AND SELL IT FOR ONLY 600$ WITH EVERYTHING LISTED IN THE AD...JUST BECAUSE YOU MEMBERS HAVE MADE ME FEEL WELCOMED HERE AT THIS SITE AS A BEGGINER AND GIVING ME THE EXPERIENCE OF BUYING/KEEPING HEALTHY AND RARE FISH FROM MEMBERS OR EVEN JUST TALKING ABOUT YOUR AWESOME FISH HOBBIES WITH SOME OF YOU HAS BEEN GREAT!

Call or Text 604-832-0260 OR PM ME. Also I am only selling the whole package together/will not seperate the fish or any accesories.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

is that bens old tank?? looks great man! wish i had the room


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

monkE said:


> is that bens old tank?? looks great man! wish i had the room


Yep, however I bought it off insaneinthefishbrain here on bcaquaria.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Trade for Full Ice Hockey Goalie Gear too, must be complete set though. (With pads,chest protector,helment, pants,blocker, trapper,ec. all included) or 600$ firm! PM me and I will get back to you quickly.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump it up


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

New Price for 550$ with everything included!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What kind of bichirs?


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

spit.fire said:


> What kind of bichirs?


Senegal Bichirs


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

HOW ABOUT I GO EVEN LOWER ON THE PRICE!!! 500$$$$ TAKE IT W/MONSTERFISH AND EVERYTHING ELSE INCLUDED  You can reach me at 604-832-0260 or pm.


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

Still showing tank to a few people and want to find the best possible home for the fish and tank...let me know if your a serious buyer at 604-832-0260 or by PM asap. Thanks for all the interest so far people!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bump it up.....


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

to the top we go!!


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

bummmmmmmmmmmmp


----------



## babbar32 (Jan 18, 2012)

sold tank and everything...thanks for all the interest


----------

